# Everybody Wants Soooooome, Everybody...



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

needs some, baby How Bout you?

Oh yeah......eeeeyeah....eeeyeah ......eeeyeah.....


DC#'s
0307 3330 0001 1952 3611
0307 0020 0005 1033 4927


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

My friend, you are on a tear this week. Someone pi$$ in your Wheaties?


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Your out of control !!! 



Does anyone know where FFF meds went to again??? He lost them again !! My goodness it's like the 4th or 5th time this week!!


Always up to no good you are FFF!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> Your out of control!!


He's old. 
He doesn't work.
He needs this to make his days worth living.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

You feeling alright Scott? You are unbelievable. I think you need a vacation.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE!!! :tu

(Words by Van Halen) 

Ow!
(Adlib jungle sounds)

Ow!
Ooh yeah!
Oh yeah!

You can't get romantic on a subway line
Conductor don't like it, says, "You're wastin' your time"

But everybody wants some!
I want some too
Everybody wants some!
Baby, how 'bout you?

Oh! Oh yeah!

I took a mobile light, lookin' for a moonbeam. Ow!
Yeah, ya stand in line ya got lost in a jet stream

Ooh, everybody wants some!
I want some too (Oh yeah)
Everybody wants some!
How about you?

Ohhhh yeah
Ooooh yeah-yeah-yeah-yeah-yeah

(Guitar solo)

Everybody wants some!
I want some too! Whoa!
Everybody wants some! Hey, hey!
How 'bout you?

Yeah!

(Adlib jungle sounds)

Woo! Where'd you get that shit?
Oh, yeah
I like....
I like the little way the line runs up the back of the stockings
I've always liked those kind of high heels, too, ya know I...
No, no, no, no don't take 'em off. Don't take...leave 'em on
Yeah, that's it...a little more to the right

Ow! Hey, hey, hey!
Everybody wants some!
I want some too. Whoa!
Everybody wants some!
Baby how 'bout you? Yeah!

Everybody wants some!
Everybody needs some!
Everybody wants some!
Everybody needs some!

Ah yeah!
Ahhh yeah!

Look, I'll pay ya for it, what the ****?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Who put speed in his geritol?:ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

He loves him some DLR......


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> NICE!!! :tu
> 
> (Words by Van Halen)
> 
> ...


Now the real question is..............................did you know that or did you copy and paste that? You get extra credit Patrick if you knew those from heart as I'm sure the 2 gorillas who are on the receiving end of this little tiny DLR package do...


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

He is a mad man folks. :chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

No! I don't ask for permission....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> He's old.
> He doesn't work.
> He needs this to make his days worth living.


:r:r:r


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

The Jungle has been awfully restless as of late. :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Scott has lost it! Kick some azz brother!  :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Aladdin Sane said:


>


Might as well jump.....


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Might as well jump.....


But only in Panama.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Shit the bed, the man has gone wild! :mn:mn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Scott has lost it! Kick some azz brother!  :tu


Dave says....."Hey, me and EVH always liked being a part of a good butt kickin'......especially surprise ones right between the eyeballs."

C'mon Dave..........Give Me a Break................


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> Dave says....."Hey, me and EVH always liked being a part of a good butt kickin'......especially surprise ones right between the eyeballs."
> 
> C'mon Dave..........Give Me a Break................


Little more to the right.....


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Little more to the right.....


Ain't nuthin' stays the same......
Change.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> Ain't nuthin' stays the same......
> Change.


Oh, raise 'em up there. Let's see who salutes, baby.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Oh, raise 'em up there. Let's see who salutes, baby.


Seaside sittin, justa smokin'a and a drinkin'.......


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> Seaside sittin, justa smokin'a and a drinkin'.......


Sit down, Waldo!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Did you send this Turtle Post?

:ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

w00t!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Our lips are so close....


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Our lips are so close....


Watch out for fish hooks


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Dave says............."Everythings delivered.!!!!!"

Hope you guys enjoy!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Somebody get me a doctor!!

Seems Scott had me in his sights and I'm thankful he did!










But don't let the tube fool you though because it contained something even better...










Thanks for the great smoke Scott and the fantastic tunes to enjoy it with!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I want some too!

And I got some too!!

Scott sent me a VH Greatest Hits CD and a tubo as well...I didn't even think to open the Helix tubo until I saw Dennis' post....Yup, I got a "nummy" too!

Looks like I am rockin' on my way to the gym tomorrow...Thank you so much Scott! I might as well Jump!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Icehog I think that is the most disturbing photo in this thread.
Men should not be able to do that. My wife yes, a man... not so much:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

It's not a man...It's a bird, it's a plane.....it's David Lee Roth!  :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Glad you guys liked the CD's and cigars (kinda light on the cigar part, but hey)!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

One of my fav DLR pics ever!!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

fishforfree said:


> One of my fav DLR pics ever!!!


Here are a few you don't see too often...The pride and joy of southern California!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Man, I sure am glad I bombed you and icehog3 with a Van Halen CD. Love the pics. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay cool!! :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

All those pictures make me feel like a newbie again:tu:tu


----------

